# Dog Food(corn) recall



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Not sure where to put this, but feel it also has a place in the sheep section of HT. I see a similar reference has been posted in pets, taken from another sheep list:

Dog food/ corn caution: 

> Recall of River Run, Marksman dog food that may contain aflatoxin
>
> Cargill has announced a voluntary recall of the following products in 13
> states
> and 2 territories: Kansas, Missouri, Northeast Oklahoma, Arkansas,
> Louisiana,
> Mississippi, Tennessee, Western Kentucky, Southeast Indiana, Southern
> Illinois,
> Hawaii, and limited areas of Florida, California Guam, and the Virgin
> Islands.
> The products may contain higher-than-acceptable levels of aflatoxin, a
> substance
> found widely in nature as a result of mold. We are not aware of any dogs
> getting
> sick, but are recalling the dry dog food as a precaution.
>
> Here's the link with more information:
> http://www.cargill.com/feed/dog-food-recall/

There was a puppy food recalled for the same reason.

The puppy food that is affected is *Iams ProActive Health Smart Puppy* dry
dog food and has "use by" or expiration dates of Feb. 5 or Feb. 6, 2013,
and the following lot and UPC numbers:

- 7.0-lb bag: code date 12784177I6 - UPC code 1901402305

- 8.0-lb bag: code dates 12794177D2 & 12794177D3 - UPC code 1901410208

- 17.5-lb bag: code dates 12794177K1 & 12794177K2 - UPC code 1901401848


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

One of those River Runs is what I use, but luckily my state isn't included


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Since cross posting is generally frowned upon I'll copy it for you Deb.


----------

